# Medicated fet 1st time-what side-effects?



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi I am having to have a medicated transfer because I need general anaesthetic for transfer due to a retroverted uterus.
I am not happy with medicated really as my cycle is regular but they want to book me in on a Wednesday for the GA and medicated allows them to do this.
Did any of you get side-effects from the HRT, Progynova? ...headaches, weight gain etc?.It is a high dose, but I guess a short duration.
We have 5 frozen from our last cycle, they said they will defrost all, but not hopeful on the success rate. Susy


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi susy,

I have just had a medicated fet, I found it very easy compared with drugs you take for ivf. The down reg dugs did the normal of headaches and a sore throat (i sniff) The hrt did not have any side affects for me and made my lining nice and thick which is what you want it to do. Cyclogest was good this time had next to no side affect from that to. But did get af on day 7    the doc said i might of needed a higher dose of cyclogest. Although mine was not a positive out come i do feel t was a good option as i felt the stress was so much less. I read some where that day 1 frosties have a higher chance of growing when defrostied as they have less cell to get damanged. Good luck with everythink    

liz xx


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Liz, thanks for your reply and so sorry to hear you had a sad outcome, I know how hard that is. What dose of cyclogest were you on, one twice a day? We have 5 single cell frozen so its good to hear that is better than the more advanced ones.
Susy


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi hun,

i was on 1 cyclogest twice a day horrible things


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Liz, yes they are horrid! Perhaps the HRT needs more Cyclogest than with the stims on a fresh cycle although I think if it is not meant to be your own body takes over? Do you have any more frozen left? Susy.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi susy,

I had 8 2 day old embryos defrosted and grown to blastyst but only one got there so we had that put back. We did this because we new we would want to do a fresh cycle next and didnt want the worry of what to do with the frosties. I am now waiting to start icsis eggshare. I hope and pray that this will be our time. 

liz xx


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Liz, I wish you loads of luck with your next go, at least egg share will save you alot of money, I am too old for it.
Susy


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

hiya susy,
i've just been through a medicated FET cycle...it really wasnt that bad compared to a fresh IVF cycle. I always find the down regging sniffing the worst because it make my nose bunged up...it taste rank aswell when it runs down your throat! but side effect?...i dont think i had many. The pessaries make you a bit constipated and bloated but I found Pinapple juice got that moving ! I can see I felt any emotional side effects, perhaps a little moody.

Good luck anyway, I hope all your dreams come true.
clare xxxx


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Susy,

I'm on a medicated FET at the moment and don't think the side effects have been too bad at all.  I'm on 3 x oestrogen tablets daily, plus 400g cyclogest pessaries x 2.  I have been a bit bloated, and perhaps a little weight gain - but then that might be because I haven't done anything physical for the last few days; just been resting!

I had 4 frosties, so they first of all thawed 2.  1 didn't survive, so they thawed another - and that was fine.  So had 2 4-cell grade 1 embies transferred the next day.  1 wee frostie left.

All the very best for a successful FET - sending lots of positive vibes your way  

Take care
BH xx


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks BH and Clare. Congratulations to you Clare, read your foot-note, BFP today!!!...hope all goes well for you.
Good luck in the 2ww BH, you did well with the thaw rate, good to know as you are a similar age to me. Liverpool say they will defrost all 5 of mine so I am just hoping for at least one.
Susy.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Susy

I did a medicated FET just before Christmas and found it so much easier than the fresh IVF cycle. I was on 4mg of Progyova increased to 6 after a few days. Cyclogest 1 x twice a day from a couple of days before transfer.

I didn't have any bad side effects - but I did get "Preg Brain" or "Baby Fog" - I couldn't remember a thing, and felt pregnant most of the way through the treatment! It was good training, as it hapened, because I was lucky enough to get a BFP!  I hope the same for you. Best of luck  

Cecilie


----------

